# Prepping wires for lugs



## Youaliar (Jan 27, 2010)

I was bored to day so I decided to make a video of what I thought was a safe way to prep wire for a lug to be landed. I use my pvc cutters vs a razor knife or knife in general....

What do you think??




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hvBKTbbKGyM


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks no less or more safe than using a razor knife. :blink:

If that's safer, this is safest...


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

How long will that blade last?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

My biggest concern with your method is the chance of scoring the conductor. When "ringing" around the conductor it is important to only score the insulation. I encourage my guys to score it lightly (careful not to contact the copper) shave off one section like sharpening a pencil and peel off the insulation. Some only strip it all the way around as if sharpening a pencil. After a while you should be able to judge how deep you are scoring the insulation.


----------



## Youaliar (Jan 27, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> Looks no less or more safe than using a razor knife. :blink:
> 
> If that's safer, this is safest...
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5m5BPU3U4rw">YouTube Link</a>


That's fine if you want to spend extra money for a single purpose took. It is definitely safer. I wouldn't buy it though...lol


----------



## Youaliar (Jan 27, 2010)

btharmy said:


> My biggest concern with your method is the chance of scoring the conductor. When "ringing" around the conductor it is important to only score the insulation. I encourage my guys to score it lightly (careful not to contact the copper) shave off one section like sharpening a pencil and peel off the insulation. Some only strip it all the way around as if sharpening a pencil. After a while you should be able to judge how deep you are scoring the insulation.


You're right it does take a Lil getting use to, I was using my razor knife before and a UPS guy working on the battery rack showed me. I've been doing it every since. You really don't need to apply a lot of pressure when scoring it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Give me a break razor knives dangerous. 

The sissification of America


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mattwright999 said:


> How long will that blade last?


Until I see it and throw it in the trash.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well we use spiral cutters for HV & MV cable there adjustable to not cut the copper just the insulation . Greenlee makes a cutter for conductors we added a stop on it works fine . But to each his own method nothing new here that i see . We use a sharpe knife or razor knife but we are terminating for 6 months out of the year on a project so anything that can be fast is money . After thousands of conductors penciling gets old 
it maybe the correct way but at 60 hz and low voltage one minor score in the copper its not going effect nothing and after years of cutting you dont ever cut the copper your hold it just so it doesnt . Personally i can do it faster with a shape Knife then you PVC cutter in the video and not touch the copper .


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well we use spiral cutters for HV & MV cable there adjustable to not cut the copper just the insulation . Greenlee makes a cutter for conductors we added a stop on it works fine . B .


I believe if something works for you go for it and if you want or need something I happily buy it (if you work with me). Tne razor knife safety issue gets me. You can't trust me with a razor knife but you want me to terminate LV, MV or HV cable....


----------

